# Keyhole Cichlids - red tufts at anus???



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have two keyhole cichlids. I noticed that they started spending a lot of time floating right next to each other. Then they would start showing each other their sides, and turn black. Next, there appears to be a red tuft coming out of the anal region of both fish. Initially I thought they were mating or something, because they don't usually stay so close together. For the last week they have literally been at each others' sides the whole time. Are they mating or are they sick? One of them is starting to get a pretty swollen belly as well.

I managed to take a picture of one of the which demonstrates the red tuft I'm talking about. The other fish has the same thing, but also has a swollen belly.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like callamanus worms. Have a look at http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/experiences-callamanus-worms-solutions-695/ . There's a bunch of other threads about them to if you use the search feature. Levamisole works great to get rid of them, that's what I used when some of my fish had them.


----------



## rdale2 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just looked up Callamanus worms and that looks exactly like what my fish have. Thanks so much! I will get some levamisole stat!


----------

